# Cutting Back and Things We Do to Save and Make $........



## farmmaid (Jan 13, 2003)

What We Do: Sooo lucky to own great, river bottom land @ 8 acres. Took the time over 3 years (work & $ limits), to fence areas from road to river with field fence. There is an old stagecoach road that divides it. Each area is a rectangle, all parallel to each other with metal gates between so we can rotate without having to touch animals. Raise sheep (sell extra so ours are free), goats for our meat and milk, 25 broilers a year, laying hens, small orchard and veggie garden. Seeing a wonderful 25 year old pony through his life with riding lessons for small children (good for all-- pony, child and me) and board dogs for friends. Barter lots...goat cheese for jams, bread, cookies (farmer's market), plants for plants anything else we can. NEVER buy new clothes, have 2 awesome thrift stores near. Tuesday is senior day so I make a circle: thrift store, bread outlet store ( extra goes in the freezer), anything we NEED or is on sale for pantry (coupon clipper too). When schools were open I substitute (school is 1 mile down the road and I am a retired teacher). We have moved into a 740 sq foot trailer next to our land and auctioned off things we no longer needed....so happy to be down sized! Fill up car and gas cans when gas is on sale..$2.05 now and when car gets below 1/2 full.. Hubby spent the same 3 years remodeling the trailer---it is awesome. Electric bill last month was $32.--

What We Don"t Do: Go out to dinner, movies, buy on impulse. ALWAYS have fixed up until there is no more fix....then research what we need and buy the best we can. Tuesday is "senior" day so I make "circle" of errand and end with grandkids visit.


----------



## CKelly78z (Jul 16, 2017)

Living a simple, down sized, life while dependent on no one is truly rewarding, congratulations.


----------

